# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Auto Ordnance 1911 .45

## -BW-

Posted this in the buy/sell, but it may not be the right audience for such a sale, so reposting here if thats ok with you guys...


Auto Ordnance 1911, .45Auto for sale.
I've had this about a year but hardly used it, I shoot my CZ 9mm and .38 revolver more often so I'm making room for something else.
The gun is reliable after I replaced a worn out slide buffer.
It comes with 3 new brownells 7rnd mags, a parts rebuild kit, a pack of buffers, a spare grip, and a genuine - or appears to be - ww2 era US holster.
$1150 o.n.o. for the lot.

----------

